# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Queen Vergina (Ambrose Shea)

## a.molos

Ενα πλοίο με ιδιαίτερες καμπύλες γραμμές, μας ήρθε στην Ελλάδα το 1991 απο τον μακρινό Καναδά, μέσω Ευρωπης. Το Ambrose Shea, όπως ονομαζόταν στον Καναδά το δικό μας QUEEN VERGINA της Stability Lines, κατασκευάστηκε το 1967 για λογαριασμό της CN Marine Atlantic, για το δρομολόγιο New Sydney-Argentia η Port aux Basques. Στην ίδια γραμμή δούλευε το Leif Eriksson (το κατοπινό ΙΟΝΙΑΝ ΣΤΑΡ) το οποίο όμως σταματούσε όταν υπήρχε παγωμένη θάλασσα.Οι δύο φωτό απο την άφιξη του πλοίου στην Πάτρα (Bari-Πάτρα), ενώ η τρίτη & τέταρτη απο τον Πειραιά, όταν ήταν ναυλωμένο στην τουρκική Topas Maritime.
Εντυπωσιακό κατά την γνώμη μου πλοίο, με ξεχωριστό σχεδιασμό και υπέροχο σαλόνι στην πρύμνη πάνω απο τον καταπέλτη!

queen vergina arr.Patras.jpg

queen vergina arr.Patras 001.jpg

queen vergina at Piraeus 1994.jpg

queen vergina at Piraeus.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Απο τα χρόνια στον Καναδά η παρακάτω φωτογραφία.

----------


## vinman

...και απο μένα μία,στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου,κάποιο καλοκαίρι μεταξύ 1997-1998...
Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο a.molos για όσα προσφέρει στο Ναυτιλία,και σε όλους τους φίλους!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23084

----------


## a.molos

Περιμένω και φυλλάδιο ! Μή μου πείς ότι δεν έχεις?

----------


## sea_serenade

Το Queen Vergina και το Ionian Bridge στον όρμο της Ηγουμενίτσας κάπου στο 1997.

Queen Vergina - Ionian Bridge.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι δύο ακόμα φωτογραφίες από τα χρόνια του στον Καναδά εδώ και εδώ. Εκεί ταξίδευε μεταξύ North Sydney της Nova Scotia και Port aux Basque της  
Newfoundland, κροσάροντας το εξαιρετικά δύσκολο στενό Cabot. 

Στα χρόνια του κοντά μας συμμετείχε δύο φορές στην απομάκρυνση επιβατών από φέρι που ήταν σε κίνδυνο. Θυμάται κανείς ποιά ήταν τα δύο φέρι;

----------


## a.molos

Και στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι με την μπλέ του φορεσιά. Το άσπρο χρώμα πιστευω ότι του έδινε άλλη χάρη σαν πλοίο !

QUEEN VERGINA ..jpg

QUEEN VERGINA ...jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία του φίλου a.molos φαίνεται η χαρακτηριστική πλώρη, ίσως για να σπάει τους πάγους που θα συναντούσε συχνά στον Καναδά.

Μια λεπτομέρεια λιγότερο γνωστή στην ιστορία του καραβιού είναι πως όταν το πούλησαν οι Καναδοί αγοραστής ήταν ο Λελάκης. Μόνο που το μεταπώλησε σε Δανούς που είχαν σκοπό να το μετανομάσουν EUROPA LINK. Τελικά παρέμεινε δεμένο για 1 χρόνο μέχρι που το πούλησαν στους 3Κ και οι Δανοί αγόρασαν στη θέση του το δικό μας ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ.

----------


## a.molos

Για να συμπληρώσω για την εταιρεία που το είχε στον Καναδά, ότι ήταν ομοσταυλο με το μετέπειτα δικός μας FLAVIA II e.x FREDERICK CARTER Καναδικής κατασκευής.

----------


## vinman

> Περιμένω και φυλλάδιο ! Μή μου πείς ότι δεν έχεις?


Έχω,αλλά δεν είναι το φυλλάδιο σε καλή κατάσταση...
Πάρολα αυτά όμως δες το συννημένο... :Wink: 
Απο το φυλλάδιο του 1992!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Vinman, 
τι βλέπω;;; :shock: 
Πάρε αμέσως μια τιμωρία και γράψε πεντακόσιες φορές <<Τα ιστορικά φυλλάδια, τα προσέχω σαν τα μάτια μου. Δεν τα χαλώ, δεν τα βρομίζω>>. Όταν τελειώσεις, άμεση ανάρτηση στο φόρουμ!  :Wink:

----------


## a.molos

Ψάχνωντας το σεντούκι των αναμνήσεων απο τα ταξίδια στα λιμάνια της Ελλάδας, βρήκα άλλη μια φωτό του πλοίου με τα σινιάλα της VERGINA FERRIES, σε άσπρη έκδοση, στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας. Διπλα του, διπλασιο (σχεδόν) σε μέγεθος, το ro/ro ARION.

QUEEN VERGINA at Patras.JPG

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Το πλοιο μετα το τελος της καριερας του παροπλιστηκε ελευσινα???γιατι νομιζω καπου το πηρε το ματι μου σε μια φωτο!!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Είχε μείνει για κάποιο διάστημα στις ντάνες, αν θυμάμαι καλά έχει ανεβάσει φωτο που το περιλαμβάνει κάποιος φίλος στο θέμα του "κόλπου των θαυμάτων"

----------


## Ellinis

To QUEEN VERGINA μαζεύει τις βάρκες με τους ναυαγούς του SARAY (EUROPEAN) STAR και μας δείχνει πόσο άχαρα χτισμένη ήταν η πρύμνη του. 

Image1.jpg
Από τηλεοπτικό ρεπορτάζ της εποχής.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Queen Vergina*...

ship 17_2002.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σπανια φωτο το πλοιο ομως τρελος χαρος.Τι ISM και Εurosolas μου λετε
Να  πουμε οτι το πλοιο ηταν ντιζελοηλεκρτικο (D.E.S.)

----------


## pantelis2009

To Queen Vergina όταν έφτασε στην Aliaga της Τουρκίας.
Φωτο απο το φίλο Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ. 
Χαρισμένη σε a.molos,vinman, sea_serenade, Ellinis, Appia_1978, T.S.S APOLLON, BEN BRUCE και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


ERG ex Vergina (1).jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Ωραίος ο Παντελής!!! Κρίμα το καημένο το παπορο, ασχημόπαπο δε λέω αλλά.......να ζήσουμε να το θυμόμαστε!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολυ σπανια φωτο το πλοιο ομως τρελος χαρος.Τι ISM και Εurosolas μου λετε
> Να πουμε οτι το πλοιο ηταν ντιζελοηλεκρτικο (D.E.S.)


 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΖΟΤΑΝ ΣΕ ΗΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΑΔΑ

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε άλλη μία. Χαρισμένη σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
Πηγή: Selim San.


ERG Queen Vergina ____.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και μιά ακόμη που μου έστειλε ο φίλος Selim San και τον ευχαριστώ.
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


ERG ex Vergina.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

*AMBROSE SHEA*  (QUEEN VERGINA)

Το πλοίο σε παλιά του φωτογραφία ΑΛΛΑ και σε <μοντελάκι>

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20Aa/slides/Ambrose%20Shea-02.html
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20Ships/Old%20Ships%20Aa/slides/Ambrose%20Shea-01.html

----------


## Ellinis

Ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία Παντελή, μιας και πέρα από το QUEEN VERGINA ξεχωρίζει μπροστά από την πλώρη του, ο μαύρος πυργίσκος ενός υποβρυχίου... ίσως ενός από τα ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ ή ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ που έφτασαν στην Αλιάγκα για να διαλυθούν μετά από 60 χρόνια στις θάλασσες.

----------


## pantelis2009

Για το φίλο Ellinis ας το δούμε σε μεγένθυση :Wink:  :Very Happy: .


Αντίγραφο από ERG ex Vergina____.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία Παντελή, μιας και πέρα από το QUEEN VERGINA ξεχωρίζει μπροστά από την πλώρη του, ο μαύρος πυργίσκος ενός υποβρυχίου... ίσως ενός από τα ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ ή ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ που έφτασαν στην Αλιάγκα για να διαλυθούν μετά από 60 χρόνια στις θάλασσες.


Φίλε Εllinis ,o ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ πήγε εκείνη την εποχή γιά σκραπ αλλά να μη ξεχνάμε από τα δέκα τουρκικά Υ/Β ττύπου GUPPY τότε περίπου διαλύθηκαν δύο.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 0080008 despo.jpgPHOTO 008888880008 despo.jpgΠροσωπικά δεν θα μπορούσα να το κατατάξω στα 'καλαίσθητα' πλοία, ομως ας το θυμηθούμε στις 2 αυτές φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Aquaman

Η γεφυρα του,προσωπικα μου φερνει στο νου τα Μιλενα-Νταλιανα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανιες φωτο απο ενα ειλικρινα κακασχημο πλοιο.Σε πλοια απο καναδα και ΗΠΑ δεν εχω δει κατι ομορφο ισως δεινουν πιο πολυ σημασια στο safety και λιγοτερο στην εμφανιση

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η γεφυρα του,προσωπικα μου φερνει στο νου τα Μιλενα-Νταλιανα.


Kαμία σχέση,αυτό καναδέζικο σουλούπι ταάλλα γιαπωνέζικα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σπανιες φωτο απο ενα ειλικρινα κακασχημο πλοιο.Σε πλοια απο καναδα και ΗΠΑ δεν εχω δει κατι ομορφο ισως δεινουν πιο πολυ σημασια στο safety και λιγοτερο στην εμφανιση


Οι HΠΑ είχαν ωραία υπερωκεάνεια,φορτηγοποστάλια κλπ Από φέρρις ιδιαίτερα Αλάσκα μεριά η αλήθεια είναι περίεργα σουλούπια.Στον Καναδά λιγάκι ατσούμπαλα με πλώρη παγοθραυστική,ΟΚ το συγκεκριμένο δεν αντέχει σε κριτική από ομορφιά.

----------


## Aquaman

Το ξερω οτι εχουν αλλη προελευση,μιλησα για την γεφυρα μονο και οχι για το γενικοτερο σουλουπι του πλοιου!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Είχε  κλειστή στρογγυλευμένη γέφυρα βορειοαμερικανικού τύπου με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά παράθυρα.
Μήπως στις φωτό δεν αποδίδεται καθαρά η διαφορά διότι μάλλον δεν το έχεις δει από κοντά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

QUEEN VERGINA.jpgQUEEN VERGINA a.jpg
Πηγή: faktaomfartyg

Από τα ΕΓ/ΟΓ που δεν διεκδικούν δάφνες ομορφιάς. Στην Νο1 πρέπει να είναι στην Μάγχη κατά το ταξίδι παραλαβής από Δανία στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## YANNIS AFRATEOS

Το συγκεκριμένο ferry ήταν καναδικής προέλευσης και ανήκε στην Marιne Atlantic. Στην Ελλάδα ήρθε το 1991 απευθείας από τον Καναδά. Τα πρώτα χρόνια στην Ελλάδα (Ελλάδα-Κύπρος-Ισραήλ) η πλοιοκτησία του είχε διατηρήσει τους χρωματσμούς της Marιne Atlantic.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το συγκεκριμένο ferry ήταν καναδικής προέλευσης και ανήκε στην Marιne Atlantic. Στην Ελλάδα ήρθε το 1991 απευθείας από τον Καναδά. Τα πρώτα χρόνια στην Ελλάδα (Ελλάδα-Κύπρος-Ισραήλ) η πλοιοκτησία του είχε διατηρήσει τους χρωματσμούς της Marιne Atlantic.


H προέλευση του πλοίου κ η απασχόλησή του στα νερά μας έχει αναγραφεί εδώ.Αγοράστηκε αρχικά από τον Λελάκη ο οποίος το μεταπώλησε σε Σκανδιναβούς κ οι οποίοι εν συνεχεία στον Κοσμά. Η φωτό Νο1 είναι από την Fotoflite η οποία συνήθως τραβάει διερχόμενα  πλοία από την Μάγχη.

----------


## YANNIS AFRATEOS

ΟΚ, με κάλυψες αγαπητέ...

----------


## Ellinis

Να συνεισφέρω στο θέμα του ασχημόπαπου με μια φωτογραφία του Antonio Scrimali διαμέσω του φίλτατου esperos:
queen vergina1.jpg

Mε τα αρχικά χρώματα που λέει και ο yannis.
Πάντως είχαν και κάποια ωραία καράβια οι Καναδοί, ειδικά το PRINCESS OF ACADIA, βαπόρι του '71 με έχει άθεη πλώρη, περαντζάδες κλπ. Το _βιντεάκι στην ιστοσελίδα_ του είναι απολαυστικό!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ΟΚ, με κάλυψες αγαπητέ...


Noμίζω είπα κάτι διαφορετικό. :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πάντως είχαν και κάποια ωραία καράβια οι Καναδοί, ειδικά το PRINCESS OF ACADIA, βαπόρι του '71 με έχει άθεη πλώρη, περαντζάδες κλπ. Το _βιντεάκι στην ιστοσελίδα_ του είναι απολαυστικό!


To oποίο PRINCESS OF ACADIA θα αντικατασταθεί κατά πως λένε από το BLUE STAR ITHAKI.
Noμίζω ότι αυτό το άλμπουρο πλώρα από την γέφυρα το χαλάει. Δεν έχουμε συνηθίσει τα ΕΓ/ΟΓ έτσι. Με ένα μόνο άλμπουρο πάνω από την γέφυρα θα ήταν καλύτερα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

QUEEN VERGINA μαζι με τα αλλα θηρια της 3Κ MARIA KOSMAS & VERGINA σε μια απο τις ντανες της Ελευσινας τον Μαιο του 1996

film (157).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _QUEEN VERGINA_ στην Ανκόνα εν έτει _1993_, ναυλωμένο στην τούρκικη εταιρεία Topas Maritime Lines. Δίπλα του το _COUNTESS M_.

Dick van Goinga-1993.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Dick van Goinga_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο τα βαπορια που σιγουρα δεν ηταν απο τα καμαρια της ακτοπλοιας μας...

----------


## lissos

Και πίσω το Δαίδαλος που ήταν σίγουρα από τα καμάρια της ακτοπλοΐας μας!  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Και το COUNTESS M. μιά ομορφιά ήταν!

----------

